# 

## Robak

witam, zrodził się kolejny problem na budowie
otóż przy poddaszu majsty zastosowali jako łączenie płyty gipsowych cekol i na to wklejają siatkę z gipsarem

rozmawiałem ze znajomym, który mówi ze NA PEWNO WSZYSTKO TO POPĘKA; w jego ocenie szczelinę między płyty należy wypełnić nie CEKOLEM a VARIO i w masę szpachlową wtopić siatkę i całość przeszpachlować lepiiej gipsem szpachlowym Dolina Nidy niż Gipsarem

no i że Gipsaru nie łączy się w Cekolem, bo dochodzi do szkliwienia przez co pojawiają się pęknięcia

problem w tym, że majsty mają wszystko już porobione i mieli zaczynać malować, ale w garażu gdzie zaczynali 2 m-ce temu i w kotłowni pojawiają się pęknięcia;

bardzo proszę o radę fachowców   :big grin:

----------


## Rezi

podstawowa sprawa to dobrze zrobiony stelaż, poprawny układ płyt GK na stelażu, szpachlowanie -  flizelina lub taśma papierowa - nie siatka 
+każda masa gipsowa zbrojona 

 jak robią na siatce i i tak pęknie

----------


## Robak

to po co sklepy sprzedają siatkę do łączenia płyt? szeroką na 10 cm?

a pozostałe pytania? *Rezi* podopowiesz?

----------


## Rezi

> to po co sklepy sprzedają siatkę do łączenia płyt? szeroką na 10 cm?


stary nawyk wykonawców, ale sklepy sprzedają tez taśmę z flizeliny i taśmę papierową 
do spoinowania jeden gips np Twój Vario Rigipsu w to się wtapia tasmę, 
do końcowego szpachlowania płyt polecam masy gotowe - np masy śnieżki, semin, knauf,  
najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest przykleić tapetę z włókna szklanego i na to gładź akrylową

----------


## retrofood

> podstawowa sprawa to dobrze zrobiony stelaż, poprawny *układ płyt GK na stelażu,* szpachlowanie -  flizelina lub taśma papierowa - nie siatka 
> +każda masa gipsowa zbrojona 
> 
>  jak robią na siatce i i tak pęknie


dokładnie tak.
Jak płyty łączą się na stelazu, to nic nie popęka.
jak się łączą "w powietrzu" to popeka niezaleznie od kloeju, siatki i innych pierdoł.

----------


## Raton

To ja dodam jeszcze dwie szkoły
Pierwsza to dobry stelaż a na nim 2 warstwy płyt GK układane naprzemiennie.
Inna to taka jaka wybrałem to jedna warstwa płyt ale pod nią 2 stelaże układane krzyżowo.
Oczywiście w obu szkołach dobrze zbrojone łączenia i elastyczne dylatacje i gipsowanie całej powierzchni płyt a nie tylko w miejscach łączeń.

----------


## Wosto

Właśnie jestem przed tym etapem i szczerze mówiąc zrobiłbym tak jak u Robaka. Dzięki za wyjaśnienia.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mario1976

> jak się łączą "w powietrzu" to popeka niezaleznie od kloeju, siatki i innych pierdoł.


To ktoś (fachowcy ?) łączą płyty w powietrzu ? Zabudowę poddasza robie sam korzystając z porad na forum i mojego wykonawcy, który zimą robi KG. W życiu bym nie wpadł, ze ktoś może płyty w powietrzu łączyć   :ohmy:

----------


## kasia i grzegorz

Zgadzam się z *REZIm*. Też słyszałam tę teorię.
Ponadto siatka ZAWSZE PĘKA. Jest za sztywna, dom pracuje i zawsze spowoduje to pęknięcia. Słyszałam, że zamiast siatek są jakieś łączenia silikonowe. Są podobno bardziej podatne na ruch. Widziałam poddasze w firmie budowlanej z płyt k-g z łączeniami silikonowymi i nic nie popękane od lat. Co do szczegółów technologicznych to nic więcej nie wiem.

----------


## pavlo09

Witam
Poddasze ocieplałem sam od układania wełny az po malowanie końcowe
DO połaczen stosowałem KNAUF UNIFLOT i najpierw spoinowałem łaczenie płyt na to dawałem siatke i na siatke jeszce dalem flizeline mineło 8 miesiecy i nic nie peka nie ma zadnej ryski. tez sie zastanawialem co dac siatke czy flizeline i uznalem ze takie połaczenie siatka +flozelina powinna zdac egzamin i jak narazaie jest wszystko ok
Pozdrawaim

----------


## wolfik36

między płytami należy zachować odstęp min 2mm, wtedy zaprawa do spoinowania płyt wchodzi między nie i nie pęka, do tego taśma fizelinowa lub siatkowa wtopiona w zaprawę. na to gładź lub nida finisz. jeśli masz trochę więcej pieniążków to proponuję rigips vario lub knauff uniflott ale cena to 100 zł za worek 30 kg. wtedy pęknięć nie będzie (ostatecznie tapeta)
pozdro

----------


## Krisker

> Ponadto siatka ZAWSZE PĘKA.


Nie zawsze   :big tongue:

----------


## sylvo

Podpowiem by przed szpachlowaniem zwilżyć pędzelkiem i wodą szczeliny by pyłu gipsowego nie było.

----------


## Arol_62

> witam, zrodził się kolejny problem na budowie
> otóż przy poddaszu majsty zastosowali jako łączenie płyty gipsowych cekol i na to wklejają siatkę z gipsarem
> 
> rozmawiałem ze znajomym, który mówi ze NA PEWNO WSZYSTKO TO POPĘKA; w jego ocenie szczelinę między płyty należy wypełnić nie CEKOLEM a VARIO i w masę szpachlową wtopić siatkę i całość przeszpachlować lepiiej gipsem szpachlowym Dolina Nidy niż Gipsarem
> 
> no i że Gipsaru nie łączy się w Cekolem, bo dochodzi do szkliwienia przez co pojawiają się pęknięcia
> 
> problem w tym, że majsty mają wszystko już porobione i mieli zaczynać malować, ale w garażu gdzie zaczynali 2 m-ce temu i w kotłowni pojawiają się pęknięcia;
> 
> ...



Powinienes zmienic wykonawce ,oni nie maja o tym kompletnie pojecia  :cry:

----------


## pam

A gdzie mozna znaleźć jakiś przyzwoity poradnik jak układać GK? Wszędzie tylko ogólniki a żadnego istotnego rozwiązania trudnych elementów.

----------


## resor

> Napisał Rezi
> 
> podstawowa sprawa to dobrze zrobiony stelaż, poprawny *układ płyt GK na stelażu,* szpachlowanie -  flizelina lub taśma papierowa - nie siatka 
> +każda masa gipsowa zbrojona 
> 
>  jak robią na siatce i i tak pęknie
> 
> 
> dokładnie tak.
> ...


dokladnie ,na każde łaczanie plyt g-k musi byc profil 


na łaczenia uniflot knaufa albo vario.pózniej siatka albo flizelina ale zatopione w gładzi i dopiero gladz na dwa razy .ja najczesciej robie siatka bo latwiej.flizelina czesto jest taka cienka ze normalnie to można ja dac tylko na proste łaczenia.w wewnetrzne narożniki to wiecej szkody niz pozytku

  fakt że jednym z lepszym rozwiazan jest tapeta z włókna ale tego chyba nie ma z malych rolkach tak żeby można robic łaczenia g-k.

ja taka tapeta najczesciej obklejam kominy od kominków co bynie bylo widac pekniec jakie pokazuja sie na tynku  

ktos wspomnial o silikonie.można zrobic nie silikonem ale akrylem do g-k i dopiero siatka/flizelina ale masa na łaczenia jest chyba lepsza

raz nawet widziałem zrobione łaczenie siliokonem bezbarwnym.płyty sie trzymalo zaje... ale gładz juz sie trzymac tego nie chciała i podobno wyrywali

----------


## mart 3210

ta,najlepiej połączcie te płyty klejem dwuskładnikowym a stelaż zróbcie z ceowników 5 mm,na to ze dwie warstwy siatki elewacyjnej na kleju.i słuchajcie porad złotych rączek.Na forum jest dokładnie opisane jakich zasad przestrzegac i jakich materiałów  użyć żeby uniknąc nie tylko pęknięć.Dla przypomnienia :tongue: rofile co 40 cm,płyty mocowane w miare możliwości tylko do profili C,poprzecznie,połączenie przy sćianie na styk,za pomocą "fizeliny lub papieru,po wyszlifowaniu i zagruntowaniu wypełnione akrylem,połączenia między płytami-wszpachlowana " fizelina" lub wilgotny papier,połączenia połaci z sufitem-wilgotny papier z wkładką alu.Wszystko na gipsie z włoknem-nie jest to materiał dla bogaczy gdyż kosztuje od 60 do 100 zł a na 100 m kw zużywa sie go około 30 kg co przy całości nie stanowi wiele.Po wyschnięciu warstwa wygładzająca-jedna lub dwie w zależności o umiejętnośći ,na połączenia lub całe płyty w zależności od tego jakie stawiamy wymagania i czy jesteśmy gotowi pokryć koszty szpachlowania całych płyt.Ważne jest jescze staranne i dokładne ułożenie wełny i równe szpachloanie-tak aby nie było po malowaniu widac wgłębień i wypukłości

----------


## pam

MART a podpowiedz jak jest z folią paroizolacyjną. Trzeba dawać w każdym pomieszczeniu na poddaszu, czy tak jak przeczytałem w jakiejś instrukcji jakiegos producenta wełny czy płyt (nie pamiętam) - tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych (kuchnia, łazienka). A w pokojach bez folii.

----------


## mart 3210

Ja daje na całe poddasze-na zakłady ok 20 cm plus taśma tessa z PE.Masz racje że w kuchniach i łazienkach jest więcej wilgotnego powietrza niż w pokojach ale z reguły na poddaszu zbiera się ciepłe powietrze z całego domu,które p opowolnym przenikaniu do wełny mogło by się skraplac w tak zwanym punkcie rosy.Paroizolacja to koszt ok 2 zł / m kw więc nie ma co oszczedzac

----------


## pam

Dzięki za radę. Też miałem dawać na całość, ale jak przeczytałem tą instrukcję to chciałem się upewnić. Jak znajdę z kąd jest to podeślę link dla ciekawości.

----------


## maruda 12

na wszystkie rysy i pęknięcia na łączeniu płyt gipsowych nie ma leprzej taśmy jak STRAIT-FLEX ,różne rodzaje i grubości

----------


## janekbo

> na wszystkie rysy i pęknięcia na łączeniu płyt gipsowych nie ma leprzej taśmy jak STRAIT-FLEX ,różne rodzaje i grubości


Nie da się ukryć, że to fajne taśmy tylko ta cena!!! Sprowadzić z usa samemu się bardziej opłaci i taką metodę polecam wszystkim. A Panu jednopostowemu z solidbudu polecam wykupienie reklam.

----------


## maniusssss

> podstawowa sprawa to dobrze zrobiony stelaż, poprawny układ płyt GK na stelażu, szpachlowanie -  flizelina lub taśma papierowa - nie siatka 
> +każda masa gipsowa zbrojona 
> 
>  jak robią na siatce i i tak pęknie


a co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu - podobno rewelacja 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOTjinouu74

----------


## Gremlinka

Odgrzebię kotleta bo Hjuston mamy problem.... Płyty KG na poddaszu robił sam pan mąż z ojcem mym. Połączenia zostały zrobione siatką + gładź do spoinowania KG. Niestety pojawiły się pęknięcia. Uznaliśmy, że zrobimy to akrylem. I tu problem, bo daliśmy to zrobić niestety panom malarzom partaczom. Tak położyli akryl, że w miejscu połączenia jest górka i wygląda to strasznie. Nie mamy pomysłu co z tym dalej zrobić. Zerwać ten akryl, dać taśmę fizelinową i znowu tą gładzią do KG, czy na to dać fizelinę, czy może tylko zaszpachlować? Musimy i tak wszystko po panach malarzach poprawiać dlatego pytam. Nie będę mogła na te połączenia patrzeć przez następne lata... PORADŹCIE CO ZROBIĆ

----------


## krzysiek1504

> A gdzie mozna znaleźć jakiś przyzwoity poradnik jak układać GK? Wszędzie tylko ogólniki a żadnego istotnego rozwiązania trudnych elementów.


Ja osobiście lepszego poradnika nie znam:
http://plyty-gipsowe-porady-montera.pl/blog

----------


## harriermd

> Ja osobiście lepszego poradnika nie znam:
> http://plyty-gipsowe-porady-montera.pl/blog


Twój link nie działa. 
Znasz może jakąś ciekawą stronę z poradami dotyczącymi montażu płyt gipsowo-włóknowych?  Czy  pracowałeś może z płytami z frezowaną krawędzią TB? Rozważam takie rozwiązanie i zastanawia się jak płyty te  sprawdzają w praktyce.

----------


## [email protected]

Jesli byly plyty OSB 0.8 cm i na to plyta gk. Czy laczenia plyt gk w takiej sytuacji taz musza byc na profilu.? Czy jak jest najpierw OSB pekanie plyt gk nie powinno byc.?

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowni Państwo,
Przede wszystkim należy zadbać o odpowiedni montaż płyt (niezależnie od tego, jaką metodą ich instalacji wybieramy). Między płytami warto zostawić niewielką przestrzeń, którą po gruntowaniu uzupełnimy elastyczną masą szpachlową. Do spoinowania łączeń rekomenduję masę Śnieżka Acryl-Putz® MS30. Charakteryzuje się ona długim czasem obróbki, wysoką elastycznością, bardzo dobrą przyczepnością do podłoża. Dzięki swoim właściwościom jest odporna na skurcz, pękanie, dobrze radzi sobie z napięciami wynikającymi z łączenia ze sobą dwóch powierzchni.

----------

